

What if we reduced account creation to just an email address? - youssefsarhan
http://sefsar.com/post/66743902956/forget-about-social-logins-for-a-moment-what-if

======
wonkus
What if? Then you have zero security.

~~~
youssefsarhan
A confirmation email would be sent to the user, when they click on the link
contained within they'd be directed to a page that would ask them to define a
password.

It's about simplifying the on-boarding. The password doesn't need to be
defined during the first session. Plus the email encourages re-engagement
later that day.

